# My Tiger Oscars



## aDDanDrew (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello my fellow fish enthusiasts! Just wanted to say hello and show off my Tiger Oscars and my tank. When I first bought them from Petco, I had two in a 10 gallon tank...not a good idea. So I got a 55 gallon tank from craigslist and they seem 10x happier.The two get along very well, no territory aggression or aggression to each other. I had other fish in the tank but either died or the oscars ate them. Changed around some things in the tank but feel like it will never be complete lol. Also if anyone has a 100+ tank with stand, please let me know thanks. Anyways enjoy the pictures and videos. 

-Andrew 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMkWrutdC0Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwYWkncF01g


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Go black sand! Cool fish too!


----------



## aDDanDrew (Jan 7, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Go black sand! Cool fish too!


Never knew they had black sand. I was thinking about laying down sand but couldn't find the ones that I like so I settled for the black gravel. Might change to sand though, looks better.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool videos!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Still small, but they will start growing now they have some space.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Craigslist is the way to go for big tanks. I know just messin around one day I was searching for a tank for a friend just to give him perspective on price. Granted, might have been a scam, but you really never know until you talk to them on craigslist. Guy had a 180 tank full saltwater setup that he took down due to getting ich and never got it running again. Had pictures while running and after taking it down and looked the same. Listed for 400 for the entire package including approx 150 lbs of liverock, sump with protein skimmer, uv sterilizer, MH lights, decent looking canopy and stand that needed a bit of work to be 100% perfect. 

Just look at craigslist listings around where you are. All of my searches are Central Florida, versus just Orlando. When I bought my 125 I traveled 3 hours away. For my tank for $150 that needed new lights and proper glass top I took it. Full filter, 200 pounds (way overstocked) in aquarium gravel, 2 heaters, and the stand which only has problems with the doors ( but I can live with it ).


----------



## aDDanDrew (Jan 7, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Cool videos!


Thanks!





emc7 said:


> Still small, but they will start growing now they have some space.



I'm still looking for a 100+ tank...they actually grew like an inch after being moved.




blindkiller85 said:


> Craigslist is the way to go for big tanks. I know just messin around one day I was searching for a tank for a friend just to give him perspective on price. Granted, might have been a scam, but you really never know until you talk to them on craigslist. Guy had a 180 tank full saltwater setup that he took down due to getting ich and never got it running again. Had pictures while running and after taking it down and looked the same. Listed for 400 for the entire package including approx 150 lbs of liverock, sump with protein skimmer, uv sterilizer, MH lights, decent looking canopy and stand that needed a bit of work to be 100% perfect.
> 
> Just look at craigslist listings around where you are. All of my searches are Central Florida, versus just Orlando. When I bought my 125 I traveled 3 hours away. For my tank for $150 that needed new lights and proper glass top I took it. Full filter, 200 pounds (way overstocked) in aquarium gravel, 2 heaters, and the stand which only has problems with the doors ( but I can live with it ).


I have a couple of sellers in mind on craigslist but trying hard to low ball them  but not working out so well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

patience is key and compulsive bookmark checking. There will be another tank along any day, but the real steals will vanish quickly.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, ye they do. There was a seller with an amazing deal who suddenly stopped replying to me for three weeks! He kept reposting until the tank was gone. I wouldn't low ball, but it's acceptable to ask for around 15% less. I got mine for an eighth off of listing price!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

aDDanDrew said:


> Thanks!
> I have a couple of sellers in mind on craigslist but trying hard to low ball them  but not working out so well.


Some won't go for the lowball and wait it out.

Though with my bass boat, man I pissed that guy off. He listed it originally 4 months prior to purchase at 11,500. Offered 9k cash in hand, he rejected. Next month, listed 10,500, offered 9k cash in hand again. Again he rejected it. 2 months later he lists it for 9,750. I had my girlfriend call and play a sob story about it being a christmas/wedding present and he bites at 8,650. We show up together I swear he was going to tell us to leave and not sell me the boat haha.



funlad3 said:


> Yes, ye they do. There was a seller with an amazing deal who suddenly stopped replying to me for three weeks! He kept reposting until the tank was gone. I wouldn't low ball, but it's acceptable to ask for around 15% less. I got mine for an eighth off of listing price!


I'm hoping I can get a deal on a near brand new 125 (pre-drilled for saltwater), with a better stand, sump pump, T8 lights, aerators in the sump, glass top all going for 300. He's out of town at the moment and going to email me back on the 31st. Have to travel a little bit to go get it and see it, but as long as there's no scratches I'm sold already.

EDIT: Speaking of found a 220 gallon for 500. Sump, aerator 1 36" light. Running FW at the moment. Tank is 72x24x30. With a few large cichlids in the tank.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

220g for $500 is pretty good. I got my 75g up and running with all brand new stuff for $450.


----------

